# Hinweis auf betrügerischen online-shop "www.hulkstore.de"



## bluetiger5 (28 Juni 2013)

Hallo

ich möchte alle auf eine homepage eines Internetversandes mit Namen: www.hulkstore.de 
hinweisen, die mir verdächtig vorkommt. Ich wollte dort ein Handy "Samsung Galacy Ace 2" bestellen und sollte den (Schnäppchen) Betrag von 135€ per Vorkasse überweisen.Bei seriösen Anbieter geht es erst ab 159€ los.

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht über denic.de herauszukrigen wo diese Firma angeblich sitzt und wem sie gehört. 

Dabei wird eine Adresse J*** P***, Warschauer Platz 18 in Berlin angegeben. Wenn man auf googlemap nachschaut, existiert dort nur ein Launchklub aber kein hulkstore. Im Impressum auf der hp steht eine angeblich englische Adresse, die aber auch per google Suche null Ergebnis bringt. 
Was mir auch komisch vorkam, dass es im Internet null Informationen über diesen hulkstore gibt, obwohl der ein Riesensortiment hat und angeblich (siehe bei "wir über uns": seit einem Jahrhundert auf dem Markt ist). Weiterhin gibt es null Kundenbewertungen. Außerdem habe ich heute eine erneute Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, obwohl ich erst gestern bestellt habe. Von seriösen Firmen kenne ich das auch nicht.

Ich habe gottseidank kein Geld an diese Firma überwiesen.

Im übrigen sind mir noch weitere Ungereimtheiten aufgefallen. Wenn man auf der hp den Reiter PC & Notebook anklickt und nach höchster Preis zuerst suchen lässt, findet man wiederholt unscheinbare Artikel wie Kabel oder Maus mit astronomischen fünfstelligen Preisen ausgepreist. 

Deswegen habe ich jetzt auch Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet, weil einem seriösen Anbieter sowas nicht passieren darf.
 Die hp ist offensichtlich von irgendwoher geklaut und für betrügerische Zwecke als potjemkinsche Shop-Attrappe eingerichtet worden.

Die Polizei hat schon darauf reagiert und nimmt meine Hinweise somit auch ernst.
Viele Grüße
Doris

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname entfernt. Nutzungsbedingungen beachten]


----------



## rambi (3 Juli 2013)

...leider habe ich ein Drucker bezahlt! Nun ist er nicht auf Lager und Sie wollen mir (aus Sicherheitsgründen?????)ein Scheck anbieten! Die Firma sitzt jetzt in England...die Adresse gibt es zwar aber dort gibt es keine Firma!! Leider, leider habe ich all die komischen Sachen erst nach meiner Zahlung bemerkt!

Denke mein Geld werde ich nie mehr sehen! Ich habe Ihnen zwar schon mit der Polizei gedroht aber ich glaube dies hat kein Wert!
Werde um eine Anzeige auch nicht rum kommen! Fazit: Nichts gespart und nichts als Ärger!
Also liebe Leute - nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen!


----------



## bluetiger5 (3 Juli 2013)

Hallo Rambi
tut mir sehr leid für Dich. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall eine Anzeige machen, wenn die Sache schief geht. Ich habe von dem "Gute-Frage-Forum" auch schon von anderen gehört, dass sie den Store als sehr suspekt eingeschätzt hatten. Und nochmal, aus Fehlern wird man klug...das passiert dir nicht nochmal.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Juli 2013)

Hm,

entscheidend ist doch wohl der Satz:


			
				hulkstore.de schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Freunde,
> 
> mehr als ein ganzes Jahrhundert Firmengeschichte liegt hinter uns. Trotzdem stehen wir erst ganz am Anfang und betrachten uns als junges Unternehmen in einem Markt, der von digitaler Technologie geprägt wird.


 
Das ist wieder die Halunken von elefanten-kameras.com. Adressen und Namen sind sicherlich Fakes. Auf welche Konten sollen die Zahlungen denn gehen?

Nebelwolf


----------



## bluetiger5 (3 Juli 2013)

Hier die Bankdaten:

Sehr geehrter Kunde

Bitte Gesamtbetrag auf nachstehendes Bankkonto überweisen.

Die Bestellung wird nach erfolgtem Zahlungseingang versendet.

International Bank Transfer Details

Bank
Barclays

Account
HULK STORE LTD

Bank Address
390 Harrogate rd, City centre,Leeds LS17 6PY

SWIFT/BIC
BARC GB22

IBAN
GB05 BARC 2048 4253 6963 40


Please transfer full amount of you order

Important!
Please notify our billing department by e-mail:
[email protected]
On the day you wire your payment. Please reference you Order Number when making a payment via Wire Transfer.

Your order will not be shipped until we receive you payment.

Die Bestellung wird nach erfolgtem Zahlungseingang versendet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## bluetiger5 (4 Juli 2013)

Ich verweise noch auf die Seite, die ebenfalls vor hulkstore warnt:
http://www.onlineshopsiegel.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=913&hilit=hulkstore


----------



## passer (4 Juli 2013)

Deutlicher Indiz unten Kreditkarte und Paypal angezeigt im Shop, aber Bestellvorgang nicht angeboten.
Jeder sollte dort als Fake bestellen, damit deren Server zusammenbricht.


----------



## passer (5 Juli 2013)

https://hexastore.de/
Ist das selbe;

Habe mal bestellt und bei der Zahlungsaufforderung um Zahlung per Paypal oder Kreditkarte gebeten.


----------



## bluetiger5 (5 Juli 2013)

Einfach nur gruselig diese unverschämte Anzahl von fakeshops. Habe mir den www.hexastore.de. auch kurz angeschaut  Sogar das logo ähnlich wie bei hulkstore und dann dieses identisch gleiche Geschwafel bei wir über uns:

Liebe Freunde,

 mehr als ein ganzes Jahrhundert Firmengeschichte liegt hinter uns. Trotzdem stehen wir erst ganz am Anfang und betrachten uns als junges Unternehmen in einem Markt, der von digitaler Technologie geprägt wird.

 Tradition und Moderne - verträgt sich das heute noch?
 Wir sind der einhelligen Meinung ja.
 Auch wenn der eine oder andere vielleicht noch nicht ganz so lange Kunde unseres Hauses ist, so möchten wir diese Gelegenheit nutzen, uns bei Ihnen für Ihr Vertrauen und Ihre Treue zu bedanken. 
usw.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juli 2013)

passer schrieb:


> https://hexastore.de/


registriert auf einen Phantasienamen, Phantasietelefon/faxnummer und Fakeadresse
angeblich in Berlin


> Created by LifeGuard at 7/2/2013 1:27:54 AM


Soweit zu DENIC....


----------



## passer (5 Juli 2013)

Die Zahlungsaufforderung:


> Dear Customer
> 
> Please transfer the total amount to the address below bank account.
> 
> ...


 
Meine Antwort:



> I pay by Paypal or credit card.
> Please let me know the payment details.


 
Der Shop:


> Unfortunately we do not accept any other payment for security reasons,
> but you can pay by international bank transfer its quick and secure.


 
Meine Antwort:



> Please do not fuck around.
> 
> On the website Paypal and credit card is offered.
> So they do not offer this payment, so they are safe
> ...


----------



## Goblin (5 Juli 2013)

Lustige Bestellbestätigung 



> Ihre Bestellung wurde erfolgreich verarbeitet!
> 
> In den n�chsten paar Minuten werden Sie E-Mail mit unserer Bankverbindung (bitte �berpr�fen Sie E-Mail-Posteingang und Spam-Bereich)
> 
> ...


----------



## passer (8 Juli 2013)

> Unfortunately that's not
> possible with our company, the only one payment option we accept
> is international bank transfer. Its quick and secure.


 


Die Antwort auf meine letzte Erwiderung.


----------



## klossi1972 (10 Juli 2013)

bloß gut meine bank hat die Bankverbindung garnicht angenommen sonst wäre ich auch mein geld los den Namen Hulk Store LTD hat meine  bank blockiert  warum weis ich nicht aber so bin ich zum glück vor einen Fehler gewarnt worden und habe mich mal hier angemeldet und solche beispiele gefunden

ich habe auch zurück geschrieben sollen mir daten für paypal zahlung schicken  aber es kam nichts

habe heute antwort bekommen jetzt neue bankverbindung mit Elefant Kamera LTD als kontoinhaber  gehen nicht auf paypal ein da habe nochmal die paypalbankdaten angefordert zwecks käuferschutz ma sehen was passiert


----------



## Anreiner (11 Juli 2013)

@klossi

Könntest du bitte die kompletten Bankdaten dort einstellen: www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_8192p1
Die Spezialisten im im dortigen Forum könnten dann ihre Datenbanken für betrügerische Bankkonten abgleichen und das Konto schnellstmöglich sperren lassen.

Bankdaten bitte nicht hier posten, weil dies mit den Forenregeln von Computerbertrug nicht im Einklang stehen könnte.


----------



## Pechmarie83 (12 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

leider bin ich auch drauf reingefallen habe zu spät gelesen,dass es eine berugsfirma ist und war völlig geblendet von dem tollen preis für das s3mini.

Geld weg!!!Jetzt war ich schon bei der Polizei und der VZZ.Aber mach mir keine grossen Hoffnungen,da ja noch nicht mal ein Wohnsitz bekannt ist.Oder habt ihr noch einen Tipp?

danke


----------



## Helibert (24 November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
wäre auch beinahe auf dieses ominöse Unternehmen reingefallen.
Allerdings findet man den Laden nun unter www.kolistore.net.
HP auf deutsch, Zahlung nach UK


----------



## dvill (24 November 2013)

http://kolistore.net/index.php?route=information/contact


> Adresse
> Kolistore - Online store, selling electronic goods, cameras, navigations, laptops, ipods and much more.
> 23/24 Ground Level Mall,
> Union Square
> ...





> Telefon
> 02076852239


http://kolistore.net/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=4


> Liebe Freunde,
> 
> mehr als ein ganzes Jahrhundert Firmengeschichte liegt hinter uns. Trotzdem stehen wir erst ganz am Anfang und betrachten uns als junges Unternehmen in einem Markt, der von digitaler Technologie geprägt wird.
> 
> ...





> Bitte Gesamtbetrag auf nachstehendes Bankkonto überweisen.
> 
> International Bank Transfer Details
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (24 November 2013)

Von der gleichen Bande:

http://ventastore.de/index.php?route=information/contact


> Kontakt
> Adresse
> VentaSTORE ltd
> 27/28 Ground Level Mall,
> ...


Die Domaindaten sind gefälscht:

http://www.domaincrawler.com/ventastore.de#whois

Klaipeda liegt in Litauen.


> Address: rambyno 5
> PostalCode: 93173
> City: Klaipeda
> CountryCode: DE
> Phone: +370.68343698


----------



## dvill (24 November 2013)

Da sind mindestens zwei weitere Shops dieser Bande.

http://dianalewis.net/Impressum


> Verantwortlich für das Angebot auf www.dianalewis.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://meple.net/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=7


> Impressum
> 
> Verantwortlich für das Angebot auf www.meple.net
> 
> ...


----------



## Goblin (24 November 2013)

Allein die komischen Namen der Shops und die Daten des Impressums würden mich vom Kaufen abhalten

Von den Unrealistischen Preisen mal angesehen


----------



## c.l (25 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Wäre gerade auch auf die Seite:

www.dianalewis.net

reingefallen. Zum GLÜCK habe ich diesen Beitrag gefunden, da ich auf der Suche nach Infos über diese Firma war aber nichts finden konnte auser diesen (echt hilfreichen) Beitrag.

Alle die diesen Beitrag lesen: Finger weg vor solchen Seiten, den solche Preise sind echt merkwürdig...

Ein kompletter PC mit Desktop und allem Drum & Dran um 100,00 € ???! Kann nie sein.

Kuckt einfach immer mal nach wie diese Seite im Internet von anderen Usern bewertet wird, wenn man überhaupt nichts finden kann ist es eine Betrüger-Seite.

AUGEN AUF !!!

Und vielen Dank an alle die hier in diesem Beitrag solche Betrüger gemeldet haben!


----------



## Goblin (25 November 2013)

> Ein kompletter PC
> 
> mit Desktop und allem Drum & Dran um 100,00 € ???! Kann nie sein.


 
Trotzdem wird es wieder genug Dumme geben die vor lauter $ Zeichen in den Augen ihr Hirn abschalten und Geld überweisen. Der Gewünschte PC wird natürlich nie ankommen


----------



## seltener Gast (29 November 2013)

Ich bin heute auch auf die kolistore.net Seite gestolpert, aber diese Informationen haben mich dann doch etwas stutzig gemacht:

kolistore.net has been registered on 11/18/2013. 

The main IP address of kolistore.net is 192.186.224.9. Find all domains with IP address 192.186.224.9.

Get a full list of kolistore.net DNS records on dnstoolkit.net.

Data about kolistore.net were last updated on 2013-11-19 13:03:38

.. dann werde ich lieber kein ipad mini für 178,87 € kaufen


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2013)

seltener Gast schrieb:


> ... dann werde ich lieber kein ipad mini für 178,87 € kaufen


Besser ist das wohl ...


----------



## BenTigger (30 November 2013)

> .. dann werde ich lieber kein ipad mini für 178,87 € kaufen


zumindest hast du dann keinen Verlust von  178,87 zu beklagen...


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2013)

Sie sind derzeit wohl unter "dianalewis.net" wieder aktiv.

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/benq...ve-preisdifferenzen-kann-ich-dem-shop-trauen-

Londoner Fake-Adresse. Registrar godaddy, abweichende Angabem vom Impressum, kein Firmenname im Impressum, alle Angaben vermutlich komplett gefälscht. Auffallende Parallele ist die angegebene Telefonnummer, die wurde bereits bei "hulkstore" angegeben. (02076852245)


----------



## verarschter gast (6 Dezember 2013)

was kann man denn tun wenn man auf die seite dianalewis reingefallen ist???
wir haben dort einen kondenstrockner gekauft,bezahlt und nicht erhalten......


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2013)

verarschter gast schrieb:


> ....bezahlt......


Wie wurde bezahlt? Sofortüberweisung.de und normale/SEPA-Überweisung ist der futsch. Bei Kreditkartenzahlung, PayPal, ClickandBuy kann man die Zahlung rückgängig machen.


----------



## verarschter gast (7 Dezember 2013)

wir haben den trockner per überweisung bezahlt. erst als wir uns für den trockner entschieden haben und auf kaufen bzw bestätigen gedrückt haben, haben wir bemerkt, dass es ein englisches konto ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Sie sind derzeit wohl unter "dianalewis.net" wieder aktiv.


s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kolistore-geld-zurueck.44962/#post-374202


----------



## BetrugsOpfer fassungslos (18 Januar 2014)

Schade, hätte ich diese Beiträge nur früher gelesen. Es handelt sich definitiv um Internetbetrug, die Ware wird nie verschickt. Bin vor 4 Wochen drauf reingefallen- die Internetseite der Fa. Meple Store (vermutlich die gleichen wie bei Hulkstore, da vieles identisch ist) sah super professionell aus und war in perfektem Deutsch. Habe gestern Anzeige erstattet. Die Spuren führen nach England. Hoffnung, mein Geld (300 €) wiederzusehen, ist nur ganz gering. Hatte zuvor auch noch nach Meple Store gegoogelt, ob vielleicht Betrugsfälle bekannt sind- doch zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch kein Eintrag! Deshalb hier die Warnung: Finger weg von diesen Internetseiten!


----------



## realandfiction (1 April 2014)

rambi schrieb:


> ...leider habe ich ein Drucker bezahlt! Nun ist er nicht auf Lager und Sie wollen mir (aus Sicherheitsgründen?????)ein Scheck anbieten! Die Firma sitzt jetzt in England...die Adresse gibt es zwar aber dort gibt es keine Firma!! Leider, leider habe ich all die komischen Sachen erst nach meiner Zahlung bemerkt!
> 
> Denke mein Geld werde ich nie mehr sehen! Ich habe Ihnen zwar schon mit der Polizei gedroht aber ich glaube dies hat kein Wert!
> Werde um eine Anzeige auch nicht rum kommen! Fazit: Nichts gespart und nichts als Ärger!
> Also liebe Leute - nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen!



Lieber Rambi,

mein Name ist Jasmin Assen, und ich recherchiere für einen Fernsehbeitrag zum Thema Internetbetrug mit Fakeshops. Im Zuge dessen schauen wir, nach Betroffenen die von einem  Fakeshop übervorteilt wurden. Wärst du bereit mir deinen Fall genauer zu erklären?


----------



## realandfiction (1 April 2014)

Mein Name ist Jasmin und im Rahmen eines Beitrages über Internetbetrug und Fakeshops suche ich nach Betroffenen, die einem Fakeshop zum Opfer gefallen sind, und mit denen wir gemeinsam versuchen ihr Geld zurück zu bekommen! BetrugsOpfer wärst du bereit uns deinen Fall vor Kamera zu schildern?? Freundliche Grüße, Jasmin

*Das Forenteam warnt ausdrücklich vor der Weitergabe persönlicher Daten an unbekannte User.

Wenn ein ein User den Admins als Journalist ausgewiesen kann man das an der Markierung "Akkreditierter Journalist" links unter dem Usernamen erkennen. 
In diesem Fall gilt diese Warnung selbstverständlich nicht

Hinweis an Jasmin: Setze Dich diesbezüglich unter [email protected] bitte mit der Forenleitung in Verbindung*


----------

